# climate control, cold/hot slider



## Dooodle (Aug 13, 2007)

I just purchased a used 1998 Altima. The A/C seems to work fine. But there is one small problem. It seems like the slider that controls the temperature is either loose or broken. The warm side works well, but the cold side does not. I have to jiggle the slider a couple of times to try to get it back to the cold setting. Could the slider be loose behind the dash? Is it easy to access this and check it out? Thanks!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You will need to remove the heater controller out of the dash for inspection. There is a cable between the controller and the temp mode door. The cable housing is held into position by a small metal clip that slides into a groove and cuts into the plastic insulation of the cable housing to keep it in place. It's possible the metal clip fell out or the plastic guide or slider is broken allowing the entire cable to move with the slider rather than just the internal wire. The center dash fascia will need to be removed to access the controller screws.


----------



## Dooodle (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Now, how do I get this control unit out of the dash? Does the molding that surrounds this unit just pop off? Do I need to take the stereo out as well to gain access? Also, if this unit is just too far gone, is it easier to buy a used replacement on Ebay?


----------



## Dooodle (Aug 13, 2007)

*A/C update*

OK, I fixed my problem. I ended up buying a used A/C unit for the dash. It was only $12 on ebay. smj999sm was correct about the clip holding the cable. When I removed the old unit, the clip was missing and the plastic part holding the clip, was broken off. It took me about 45 minutes to change the units. Hey, this was a lot cheaper than going to the delaer. Thanks.


----------

